# Border crossing Michigan to Ontario at Sarnia



## mjcm (Apr 14, 2010)

I will be travelling with a new large 5th wheel 39 ft next week from michigan into Ontario via Sarnia crossing . not familiar with the border crossing and will have to go in to complete paperwork . From photos I see commercial trafic goes on the right and general traffic straight .

What I am wondering is do travel trailers go through the canopy sytle booths for customs? Do they have a separate booth without canopy to the right of the booths . will be 12 9 high so dont want to be in wrong lane or make a convertable out of the unit


----------



## beachboy (Apr 29, 2010)

RE: Border crossing Michigan to Ontario at Sarnia

When I crossed there in March, cars and rv's were to use the same lanes and trucks were separate. i had no trouble with the canopy.

98 Beaver Monterey 36 ft.
12 ft. 6 in.


----------

